# Would you allow these 2 in your vehicle, how would u handle this?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300; *


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably not Prius compatible.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow -- he is huge. I hope that I never have to make the choice of whether to take or not.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Buy a damn one ton, you hippo! Or a flat bed.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I hope that I never have to make the choice of whether to take or not


*That would be a brutal gut wrenching decision as u pulled up, sadly I think I'd pass but I would feel extremely guilty for at least 2 mins.*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The lady is fine, her companion is the problem. It’s not discriminatory to not want to damage your car he is well outside of all norms.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope, I know my van has a limit of a little under 1100lbs. I'm 350. It's now a safety issue and I'll take a pass.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nope not gonna do it, not today.
And tomorrow is not looking so good either.
Being that big is not an accident, that is a choice, and choices have repercussions, health and otherwise.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear's van could do it. Probably drop the middle seats, have the dude in back and the lady in front.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Nope, I know my van has a limit of a little under 1100lbs. I'm 350. It's now a safety issue and I'll take a pass.


Also him being so much weight in one spot is a no no even if it was just him and you. Sometimes the fare just isn't worth it.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm not, sorry but that would ruin my suspension


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear's van could do it. Probably drop the middle seats, have the dude in back and the lady in front.


 Come on don't lie you would let them in your vehicle just so you could eat them.
In one fell swoop you would be set for your hibernation season


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Come on don't lie you would let them in your vehicle just so you could eat them.
> In one fell swoop you would be set for your hibernation season


:redface:

Yeah :ninja:


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> :redface:
> 
> Yeah :ninja:


 God dammit I knew it !!!
Frikkin bears..


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Yes.
I'm in a Suburban
(3/4 ton frame)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Nope, I know my van has a limit of a little under 1100lbs. I'm 350. It's now a safety issue and I'll take a pass.


350. Is that a typo?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I drove by a ride request with 4 hefty sized people. U can call it whatever but my safety comes first. Car has max weight capacity. Go way over this number and ur car performance diminishes to dangerous levels. Hefty people don’t realize this.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

They paid for the trip, they ride. However I can not help them get in or out of the vehicle.



freddieman said:


> I drove by a ride request with 4 hefty sized people. U can call it whatever but my safety comes first. Car has max weight capacity. Go way over this number and ur car performance diminishes to dangerous levels. Hefty people don't realize this.


Maybe they should have ordered an XL. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

freddieman said:


> Car has max weight capacity


Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have transported people his size. My car sank super low. Also big people like that will sometimes damage your interior by leaning on things. A big woman, probably at least his size broke my center console by leaning her weight onto it.

Car has max weight capacity but I have exceeded it with my jumbo passengers and car seems to work just fine still.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

He wouldn't be able to catch me...


























WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


Sticker on driver's side door frame


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I once picked up 4 male Semi Truckers in my Prius C2, the smallest of the Prius'. 









They were at least 350 to 400 lbs each, and once they squished into my vehicle, the front seat pax's chest and stomach made it difficult for me to see properly out my passenger side mirror. Still it was a rural area with little traffic, a 4 mile ride, so I decided to give it a try. Also the pax were very nice and apologetic, with one even stating that they thought Uber should have told them exactly what all cars are allowed on the X platform. They thought my car was a standard sized Prius.









Anyhow, I discovered that the front seat pax was so wedged into his seat, with his body was squishing against mine to the point where it was difficult for me to use my right arm fully while steering. The back seat pax were barely even able to shut the doors. As we left the hotel parking lot, Sloooooooooowly, my car bottomed out hard. The final straw was when the guy's thigh kicked my car out of gear 2 times before even reaching the end of the block.

This was clearly a safety issue, and so I told them I was sorry but I was turning the car around (if I was even able to make that maneuver ) and taking them back to the hotel where they could order an Uber XL.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


Should be located driver door where door mechanism latches. Yellow and white stickers that shows tire pressure recommendation.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> 350. Is that a typo?


No, I come from solid farming stock. I'm tall, wide, muscular, and fat.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> his body was squishing against mine


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sad part is, a refusal to take them would probably lead to deactivation.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

freddieman said:


> Should be located driver door where door mechanism latches. Yellow and white stickers that shows tire pressure recommendation.


*Just found it! 1,164 - 1,344 lbs is my "payload".....I might start carrying one of these in my trunk!







*


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Just found it! 1,164 - 1,344 lbs is my "payload".....I might start carrying one of these in my trunk!
> View attachment 418255
> *


Payload is often more than tire rating. Check the other door panel for the tire rating.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Note to self, when someone comes waking up, looking like they have elephantiasis &#128024;, speed off.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear's van could do it. Probably drop the middle seats, have the dude in back and the lady in front.


Keep your paws to yourself
You filthy animal !!!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I once picked up 4 male Semi Truckers in my Prius C2, the smallest of the Prius'.
> View attachment 418243
> 
> 
> ...


Uber 4xxL?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Cancelled - too much baggage ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yes.
> I'm in a Suburban
> (3/4 ton frame)


Kia Soul.

My car's weight limit, assuming EVENLY distributed, is 875 lbs. Me and my junk is about 180. I've gone over the limit a few times with 4 male pax, I'm sure, but they're not all in one spot.

Sorry, but it's a no. I'm not sure how he'd even get in without bending the door too far back, quite honestly.



Trafficat said:


> I have transported people his size. My car sank super low. Also big people like that will sometimes damage your interior by leaning on things. A big woman, probably at least his size broke my center console by leaning her weight onto it.
> 
> Car has max weight capacity but I have exceeded it with my jumbo passengers and car seems to work just fine still.


It works until it doesn't. I had a van I delivered papers in. Worked just fine until the door handle came off and a bit later the front end broke and I slid down the road on a sideways wheel.

Metal fatigue IS a thing.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I would throw a candy bar 2 feet to the left of the guy and when he is looking for someone to pick it up so he can eat it I would cancel and flee the scene.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I once picked up 4 male Semi Truckers in my Prius C2, the smallest of the Prius'.
> View attachment 418243
> 
> 
> ...


They should have ordered XL anyway. Who would want them in a standard Prius?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They should have ordered XL anyway. Who would want them in a standard Prius?


They were being cheap, like most pax do. Most pax who have to get into my car with extra people have the same complaint.

"B-B-But XL costs too much! Pleeeeeeeeeeese??"


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

Ummmmmm, I drive a Honda Fit. So, no way


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Hell no .


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


In the owner's manual.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> In the owner's manual.


Or the VIN tag on many vehicles, where tyre pressures are specified


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I would throw a candy bar 2 feet to the left of the guy and when he is looking for someone to pick it up so he can eat it I would cancel and flee the scene.


No need ... just drive by at 1mph. They won't be able to catch up to you.



WNYuber said:


> *Just found it! 1,164 - 1,344 lbs is my "payload".....I might start carrying one of these in my trunk!
> View attachment 418255
> *


Don't forget to factor in the weight of the scale on your total payload.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

new service coming UberGordo charge by the pound


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Living in Tuscaloosa - Roll Tide - I picked up a future NFL O lineman - 6'6 over 320 pounds.
Tough fit even in a Taurus.
This guy makes him look pretty average.

My problem would be since I've been on the Carnivore diet & lost 60 pounds, I'd get on my soapbox & maybe piss them both off.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I hate to say it, but I really wouldn't want 750 pounds in my car. That would cause damage of $1,000+ dollars for a $5 ride.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


He would not fit in any of the doors on my car so, not my problem.

And, I absolutely would document my refusal of the ride due to being unsafe with the weight distribution and effect on my suspension. 
On video recording, for the protection of all involved, I would inform him that he needs specialized transportation (usually medical transport with commercial grade suspension, think ambulance) to be safely transported.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I would inform him that he needs specialized transportation


*What if this statement offended him or he got really sad or started to cry*


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *What if this statement offended him or he got really sad or started to cry*


you mean like baby yoda? lol


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

My suspension worths a lot more than $2.29 lol

Some mentioned that these over-sized humans should order a XL. My understanding is that there are more seats but how is that helpful unless they are unfolded for more "cargo space".

I was once almost squeezed to death by two over-sized cargoes in a domestic flight in China. It was ridiculous to pay $300 for a business class upgrade out of pocket. The ground crew who was responsible for seat assignment should have been held accountable putting me in between the 2 gigantic humans.

Some may say it is discrimination but please, have some reasoning. Any given person is only entitled to 1 seat for the fare he/she paid. These selfish humans have no rights to invade any space of the adjacent seats unless they are willing to pay for 2 seats!

I agree with an earlier post that these people should bear with the consequences. Not many have inborn genetic defects for carving on food / compromised metabolism. In most cases, people choose to become overweight. Instead of whining about getting discriminated, why not blaming themselves for the lack of self-control and awareness ?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> *That would be a brutal gut wrenching decision as u pulled up, sadly I think I'd pass but I would feel extremely guilty for at least 2 mins.*


Not even two seconds and


WNYuber said:


> *What if this statement offended him or he got really sad or started to cry*


Not my problem. 
Just like the guy that couldn't maneuver his wheelchair out his own front door to my car... 
You Need Specialized Transportation.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> My suspension worths a lot more than $2.29 lol


is that a veiled reference to your booty? lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> you mean like baby yoda? lol


Don't mess with Baby Yoda.... he is cute.



5☆OG said:


> is that a veiled reference to your booty? lol


Inquiring minds....


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


My personal limit would be if the ground starts to shake as the passenger approaches the vehicle, get the **** out of there, pronto!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

EasyRider1 said:


> My personal limit would be if the ground starts to shake as the passenger approaches the vehicle, get the **** out of there, pronto!


Crap. I pull a Jurassic on a regular basis. :smiles:


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> unsafe with the weight distribution and effect on my suspension.


Could it cause this ......


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> My suspension worths a lot more than $2.29 lol
> 
> I agree with an earlier post that these people should bear with the consequences. Not many have inborn genetic defects for carving on food / compromised metabolism. In most cases, people choose to become overweight. Instead of whining about getting discriminated, why not blaming themselves for the lack of self-control and awareness ?


Some of us are just broad. I'm fat now but when I was 240 my tummy was svelte as a greyhound. There is just no escaping shoulders for people like myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't think I could take both of them. My car's max payload is 1,010lbs (I didn't check my car, I checked online, so possible my exact build is slightly different). I weigh just under 200lbs myself (lots of muscle, and obviously some fluffiness 🤣), not including the stuff I have in my trunk, glove compartment, and console. My car also rides very low to the ground, so I can see that being an issue with speed bumps and potholes. I did pick up three Broncos rookies on their first day in Denver last year without issue, combined they were probably around 750lbs, but they were one in front, two in back. 

I've watched enough episodes of My 600lb Life to know that someone as large as the guy in that photo would not be able to get in/out of my vehicle and probably wouldn't even fit in the backseat alone. I don't think someone would even try to get in. But, if they wanted to, I'd let them try as long as they didn't hang onto my car door or "oh sh*t handle" - no one, except the little old frail 100lb grandparents are allowed to touch either for assistance. If they can't get IN unassisted, they definitely are not getting OUT unassisted. I've seen able-bodied people struggle to get out because my car is so low to the ground. 😳


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I'm fat now


*Huge difference between fat and morbidly obese. 
I date fluffy women.....cuz I like a little meat with my potatoes!* :biggrin:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys we're promoting the XL platform

More rides for me! :big grin:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Thanks guys we're promoting the XL platform
> 
> more rides for me!


And me. But even I draw the line at the original pic.

Captains chairs front and center rows and a bench in the back for the smaller peeps do get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> And me.


VAN Guy that was a given.



WNYuber said:


> *Huge difference between fat and morbidly obese.
> I date fluffy women.....cuz I like a little meat with my potatoes!* :biggrin:


Fluffy &#128514;

Is this how she walks


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> VAN Guy that was a given.
> 
> 
> Fluffy &#128514;
> ...


That is definitely just a little meat on a fluffy potato.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300; *
> 
> View attachment 418224


Would refuse. Even with a possible deactivation.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fluffy!
That's not a lot of stand-up comedy that I like but Gabriel Iglesias is one of them.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh no, they physically won't even be able to enter the car! I've only had one morbidly obese passenger in my 2 years of driving and his hard breathing was quite scary. I honestly thought he would have a heart attack at any moment. I'm also fat myself, 200 pounds, so just imagine if I combined my weight with their weight lol!

Uber's marketing should really include something like "UberXL for Extra Large members of our community!" so that the people with unusual size won't have to waste their time trying to fit into a clown car. Not only is it dangerous, but it could also cause them to have internal organ problems if they squeeze in too much. Hell, that's the reason why I never reach down on the lever to open the trunk, because I experienced tummy cramps when I did so lol! Bending over and squeezing it is never easy when your organs are surrounded by fat that could squish them.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Hmmm...what decision to make? Being rude to strangers or ruining a hard earned car.....

This is a difficult one....


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Come on don't lie you would let them in your vehicle just so you could eat them.
> In one fell swoop you would be set for your hibernation season


I was thinking, that's lots of soap.



Trafficat said:


> I have transported people his size. My car sank super low. Also big people like that will sometimes damage your interior by leaning on things. A big woman, probably at least his size broke my center console by leaning her weight onto it.
> 
> Car has max weight capacity but I have exceeded it with my jumbo passengers and car seems to work just fine still.


Your bump stops are trashed now. Not good.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> I'm also fat myself, 200 pounds


*It's all how u carry it and how tall u are.....2 bills isn't THAT bad.....I'd give u and your partner a ride :thumbup: *


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

At least if Lyft’s customer did damage to your vehicle they’d reimburse the cost to fix it...

Just kidding they won’t...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Get used to it by 2030 half of the population in US will be obese. Driving a car that isn't sturdy isn't wise for rideshare...
https://time.com/5751551/us-obesity-by-state/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Breaking 2 cars suspensions !

What does he Do for a Living ?



WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


" SAFETY ISSUE " !

IF THAT GUY
FLIES FORWARD IN AN ACCIDENT

THE DRIVER IS DEAD !


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Get used to it by 2030 half of the population in US will be obese


*The List Of Best Cars For Obese Drivers To Buy Right Now*

Cadillac Escalade: The Cadillac Escalade tops the list of best cars for obese drivers because of its super-spacious cabin area
https://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/8662/the-best-cars-for-fat-people-a-definitive-guide/


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *The List Of Best Cars For Obese Drivers To Buy Right Now*
> 
> Cadillac Escalade: The Cadillac Escalade tops the list of best cars for obese drivers because of its super-spacious cabin area
> https://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/8662/the-best-cars-for-fat-people-a-definitive-guide/





WNYuber said:


> *The List Of Best Cars For Obese Drivers To Buy Right Now*
> 
> Cadillac Escalade: The Cadillac Escalade tops the list of best cars for obese drivers because of its super-spacious cabin area
> https://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/8662/the-best-cars-for-fat-people-a-definitive-guide/


UberGordo extra hay edition...


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *The List Of Best Cars For Obese Drivers To Buy Right Now*
> 
> Cadillac Escalade: The Cadillac Escalade tops the list of best cars for obese drivers because of its super-spacious cabin area
> https://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/8662/the-best-cars-for-fat-people-a-definitive-guide/


 What the hell are we doing to ourselves as a nation?
This does not make any type of rational sense.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I can take them with this.


----------



## Prius_McGilli (Aug 27, 2019)

I drive a Prius, and it just so happens that I have had a similar experience with a rather...corpulent...passenger.

I wrote her a letter. Here it is:

Dear Alondra,

You seemed like a perfectly nice girl, so try not to take any of this too personally. I mean no offense. We should all strive to be honest with those we love, without feeling the need to apologize. After all, the title of this thread is "Love Letters To Pax," and as we all know, "love" means never having to say you're sorry.

Without further ado...

*Fun Fact #1:*

When I was in 1st Grade, our class had a competition that involved guessing the weights of various classroom items and measures of lengths of paper that were taped to the blackboard. As it so happens, I won this competition. My teacher, Mrs. Maggio, immediately declared me an expert in the field of weights and measures.

Using this pseudo-certification of expertise bestowed upon me by a completely anonymous and utterly unqualified Florida public school teacher, I hereby declare, Alondra, that you stand 5 feet 2 inches tall...and weigh a goddamn metric ton.

*Fun Fact #2:*

In my relatively short time driving rideshare, over the course of 800+ rides, you are 1 of exactly 3 individuals that I have had as a repeat customer.
In my relatively short time driving rideshare, over the course of 800+ rides, you are 1 of exactly 3 individuals that I have had as a repeat customer.

Now, I don't know if you're aware of this, Alondra, but the Washington, D.C. metropolitan area has notoriously bad roads. To make matters worse, the city and its surrounding suburbs have seen fit to install an absolutely GRATUITOUS amount of speed bumps on its already dilapidated roadways. For Christ's sake, Alondra, as far as I'm concerned, "Capitol Hill" isn't a singular place, but rather the affectionate name for each and every one of the roughly 2.25 BILLION suspension-ravaging speed bumps that infest the roadways I drive on.

For Christ's sake, Alondra, Ned Beatty's "undercarriage" took less of a pounding in "Deliverance" than my poor Prius receives over the course of driving a mere 2 miles on these roadways.

Which brings me to you...

As if driving in this decrepit asphalt labyrinth doesn't do my car enough of a disservice, I have to tote around the likes of you...TWICE. I swear, both times you sat down on the backseat of my car, my shocks let out an audible yelp...like a basset hound with a bullet wound in an ASPCA commercial.

Now, Alondra, my radio was turned off, but rest assured that Sarah McLachlan was in the background singing her melancholy ass off at the fate my suspension system was being subjected to.

_*"In the arms of the angel

Fly away from here

From underneath this big, sweaty chola

And the endless Uber ride that you fear"*_

*Fun Fact #3:*

Your name is an anagram of "A LOAD RN." I find this humorously ironic, seeing as how, if I had actually assisted in extracting you from the backseat of my car, thereby attempting to move the load that you represented, I would have undoubtedly required the services of a registered nurse, not to mention a veritable army of orthopedic surgeons.

Our two journeys together have felt like a 2019 retelling of "Moby Dick," except this time, the mythical white whale has been changed to a shade of light brown, because, you know, "diversity is our strength" or some shit...

My first name has 4 letters, but it sure as hell isn't "Ahab." You put undue burdens on Uber drivers named "Kyle" the way your twin sister puts undue burdens on frogs named "Kermit."

Anyway, speaking of your extraction from the backseat of my car, what the hell was the deal, Alondra? Sweet Jesus, Ralphie's little brother had an easier time getting up off the ground in his snow suit in "A Christmas Story" than you had trying to pivot your posterior so you could fit your bulbous ass through the back door of my car. This was rather difficult to comprehend because my front passenger seat was, as it always is, adjusted maximally forward. This is done for 1 of 2 possible reasons:


Give valued riders like you the maximum amount of leg room so as to provide the most comfortable and enjoyable rideshare experience possible.
Discourage jerkoff passengers from sitting in the front seat of my car.

Care to take a guess as to which one it is, Alondra?

Anyway, Alondra, the point I'm trying to make here is that you had the MAXIMUM amount of real estate with which to maneuver yourself 90 degrees clockwise and get the hell out of my car. Christ, if the front passenger seat were moved any farther forward, I'd have to store it in the goddamn glove compartment.

Alas, this didn't seem to be enough for you. Hell, if you took any longer, I was going to contact the nearby Glenmont Fire Station and have them dispatch the rescue squad. Somehow, despite the complete absence of a collision, a vehicular entrapment had resulted from a mere 6.1 mile Uber ride.

Anyway, after a very labored effort, you finally were able to free yourself from captivity in the baby elephant cage that apparently is the backseat of my car.

All that to go to...a nail salon?

Alondra, honey, you're probably a real peach, but my god, you having cosmetic procedures performed on your fingernails is the very embodiment of "polishing a turd." I don't want to put too fine a point on this, but the last time I saw something with your dimensions, it was floating high above 7th Avenue during the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

The discoloration in the acid wash jeans that you were wearing - which undoubtedly required half of the world's supply of denim - may have been created through traditional manufacturing processes. Then again, it may have been the result of years of untamed discharge from your nether regions. A cursory glance at you wouldn't leave one thinking that proper feminine hygiene is within the realm of your capabilities. After all, your arms only appear long enough to reach your mouth...

When paired with the white tube top stretched mercilessly over your torso, I started thinking that perhaps you'd hired Stevie Wonder as a personal stylist.

Now, Alondra, I'm not completely oblivious to the current zeitgeist. I know "body positivity" is a thing in 2019. In fact, speaking of body positivity, I am 100 percent positive that your body looks like the product of a sexual encounter between Selena Gomez and the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man. If it were closer to Halloween, I'd be willing to write off your nose ring as an accessory to an elaborate cow costume, however, I'm afraid that it's just one more misguided fashion decision in a life that appears to have had its fair share of suboptimal decisions.

_This is coming from your Uber driver, Alondra..._

In closing, Alondra, I just want to let you know, vehicular maintenance nightmares aside, you're a solid (uh...ish) 5-star rider. In fact, I'd be remiss if I didn't thank you for having the awareness and decency to order an UberX ride, rather than opting for Pool. Had you done so, in the unlikely event that I would have actually accepted the initial ride request, I would have had grave difficulty confirming only 1 passenger when starting the ride. The resulting cognitive dissonance would have probably caused a massive brain aneurysm and killed me.

Sorry, Alondra, but passengers with asses the size of yours get charged for 2 seats on this airline.

Anyway, Alondra, with the approaching Fall season, hopefully you'll be able to open yourself to the possibility of more 6.1 mile walks to the nail salon, as well as a new wardrobe with the dual benefit of providing warmth to you and concealment to the eyes of other members of our declining society.

Maybe I'll give you a ride again someday. If so, rest assured that the godawful ring in your nose WILL be used as a modified tow hitch. After all, my suspension can't take much more of this shit.

Love Always,

Prius_McGillicuddy


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

It wouldn't only damage your car, but I doubt he could even wear a seat belt. So there's also the risk of a ticket...and if you have to stop suddenly, that unbelted mass of a man is heading right for you.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

We are going to start needing to propose funding for Olympic sized pools for fitness since people won’t be able to walk, we can start by getting people to do pool exercises to get them to where they can walk properly again in the future...I’m not kidding


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I can take them with this.


Pretty sure you've have to tie a super long rope and drag the pax (rope might break - so maybe chains?) There's no way they would be able to get on board unless you also bring a crane with you.



Jay Dean said:


> We are going to start needing to propose funding for Olympic sized pools for fitness since people won't be able to walk, we can start by getting people to do pool exercises to get them to where they can walk properly again in the future...I'm not kidding


You'd have to seriously underfill the pool in order to account for water displacement.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Ttown Driver said:


> My problem would be since I've been on the Carnivore diet & lost 60 pounds, I'd get on my soapbox & maybe piss them both off.


Or eat them both...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The lady is fine, her companion is the problem.


Right on.
She IS kinda hot.

Humming "Fat Bottom Girls" right now ..


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Will Uber let me drive this to pick them up?

BTW there's a claim of discrimination. Are we discriminating by not driving vehicles that can accommodate their size? -o: If so this should be the new UberX of choice....imagine how well it'll work for service animals!


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Say to him sure, no problem, you can take him and guarantee that you will strap him down to the roof very securely and professional.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


Look inside your Driver Side door. There is a small plaque that gives tire inflation, load capacity, etc.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's 4 x 200lb people...as long as they don't do pool and they don't smell like ass, I don't care


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on over, I got plenty of room. :thumbup:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Time to call Uber Freight


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> *That would be a brutal gut wrenching decision as u pulled up, sadly I think I'd pass but I would feel extremely guilty for at least 2 mins.*


He could only fit through a van door. Sadly he could not even make it into my backseat. I would still shuffle him though


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Life is hard enough as it is, Can you imagine his daily struggles... ugh


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> Life is hard enough as it is, Can you imagine his daily struggles... ugh


Yea. 
In fact, I would be struggling so hard that I'd prolly lose some weight.

Have a next door neighbor who is five feet tall, and five feet around. 
She says to me the other day, "How do you stay so slim? I wish I could lose about 50 lbs."
I told her, "Follow me around for a week - you'll lose weight."

Wifey says I pissed her off .. hell, I was just trying to help.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea.
> In fact, I would be struggling so hard that I'd prolly lose some weight.
> 
> Have a next door neighbor who is five feet tall, and five feet around.
> ...


That's a good line man lol. Wifey is right tho, it's hard sometimes for guys to say something knowing we have good intentions but it can be heard as something else


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

He's to large I've had people who had trouble shutting passenger front door and can't find the seat belt..like it really go around them. But I'd have no problem canceling. I drive 2009 Ford Escape one that was larger than the new ones. Am not damaging my car for a passenger


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

OK - at what point do you say your too fat ? is it that you cant fit through your front door even if you turn sideways, you certainly dont fit on a regular toilet, is it the 10 bacon egg and cheese sandwiches you eat at breakfast every day ? When is it time to try diet soda ? Yeh I know its a " gland problem" - NO its not - its called overdoing everything you put in your mouth ! and he is the kind of guy that complains that no rideshare driver will pick him up. - and then 1 * you ! It takes a lot of work to get that big and it did not happen overnight.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Nope. Won't fit.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

:thumbdown: She said he's a service animal. You gotta take em'.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> :thumbdown: She said he's a service animal. You gotta take em'.


Ma'am. I'm sorry - I've been feeling ill and I just shit my pants. Hop on in, but you might want to keep the window rolled down.

*RESOLVED*


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

After having to fix a broken center console from a fatty pushing off on it (he heard it SNAP, too, potato didn't even apologize), and repair my seat belts from jamming twice due to overextension, I now reject any pax that looks like they are a safety hazard due to morbid obesity and excessive girth. I tell them they need to call an UberXL or SUV, they need a large vehicle that can carry them safely. I emphasize the safety issue. It's real.

I also make Jabbas sit in the back because if one tries to adjust the seat while leaning back, you might hear a stripping sound, and Fatty McFatFat just broke your seat. They aren't worth that risk. Uber and Lyft will not reimburse you, either. I know. I've tried.

I've had four oversized whales squeeze into my car. Bottoming out on even the smallest potholes, scraping every single speedbump with a sickening sound. I've felt my car struggle to accelerate, and quickly discovered that when my car is overcapacity, it takes FOREVER to stop, especially going downhill. My car handles very poorly when overloaded.

So now I just pass. When it comes to safety of my person and my property, no $3 fare is worth it.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm not, sorry but that would ruin my suspension


I would have just drove by fast and cancelled the trip if that's who I was picking up

It's sad when they let themselves go that bad. I was in bad shape in my 20s and had enough. I started watching what I ate and have been excersizing and now I'm doing good


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> It's sad when they let themselves go that bad. I was in bad shape in my 20s and had enough. I started watching what I ate and have been excersizing and now I'm doing good


@theonearmedman is that also the timeframe you lost your arm? Probably a good 7-10 pounds right there.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Nope, I would cancel. I have already had a handful of obese people ride in my car before and I always want to cancel and they’re not as big as him. I would allow the girl to ride but not together or him solo.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


If the seat belt didn't fit then they wouldn't have to get out


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Look at it statistically. The car is designed for four passengers plus driver. An average passenger may be 150 lbs. 150 multiplied by 4 is 600, just passengers. And this is across all axles. If you put 600 lbs of person on one axle, the car bears weight equivalent to 2400 lbs, which may be the car's own weight. This is a physical "no". They had to have a clue to take transport that can handle them. The morbidly obese man is legally disabled and could qualify for public transit access vans.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I once picked up 4 male Semi Truckers in my Prius C2, the smallest of the Prius'.
> View attachment 418243
> 
> 
> ...


Can I squish my body against yours?


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

thats a drive away and cancel for me sorry not paid enough for that shyt



MadTownUberD said:


> Can I squish my body against yours?


NO


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

GreatOrchid said:


> thats a drive away and cancel for me sorry not paid enough for that shyt
> 
> 
> NO


Aw c'mon where's the love??!?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

An overloaded vehicle or improperly balanced weight in the car is going to make the vehicle handle differently and interfere with proper braking and steering. If people are of the body type that puts them into a category that requires special accommodations, then they need to seek out the proper vehicle and assistance and/or trained caretakers to supply that for them.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Glad this thread came up. I looked up my max payload and it's around 950 lbs. That means with me + 4 pax, average weight per person needs to be less than 200 lbs (assuming no luggage).

I definitely would not have accepted huge people like the pic, but I hadn't considered a carload of medium-ish weight (American sized) people being a problem. And then the luggage factor just totally kills it.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

LADryver said:


> The morbidly obese man is legally disabled and could qualify for public transit access vans.


Or a forklift.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Glad this thread came up. I looked up my max payload and it's around 950 lbs. That means with me + 4 pax, average weight per person needs to be less than 200 lbs (assuming no luggage).
> 
> I definitely would not have accepted huge people like the pic, but I hadn't considered a carload of medium-ish weight (American sized) people being a problem. And then the luggage factor just totally kills it.


I drove three men, all what would be considered "normal" weight for Americans. They were probably ~200-250lbs each on average (muscular/solid, not "fluffy"). So, between the four of us, we were at ~800-950lbs for my car's 1k payload. My car is actually pretty powerful, even in "Comfort" mode, which is what I drive in about 99% of the time. I'd had these guys in the car for a bit and I could tell my car wasn't accelerating, or stopping, as fast as it normally does.

I generally tend to not try to push it by accelerating through yellow lights with pax in the car because I don't want to freak them out, but since I could tell the car was a little slow to respond with these guys in the car, I was a little more conservative about approaching a light turning yellow. I stop at one light that I *might* have been able to make it into the intersection before it turned red. One of the guys was like - "you could have made that!". To which I responded that I'd rather be safe than put them in harms way, but the only way I'd have safely made it was if I was in "Sport" mode. I wasn't going to switch into it while I was moving - not even sure if that would drop the transmission. I also wasn't going to drive around in "Sport" mode while transporting passengers because it eats way more of the premium gas I have to put in it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> My suspension worths a lot more than $2.29 lol
> 
> Some mentioned that these over-sized humans should order a XL. My understanding is that there are more seats but how is that helpful unless they are unfolded for more "cargo space".
> 
> ...


A lot of this is the fault of airlines choosing seats that are appropriate for humans measuring 5'1" tops.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I have transported people his size. My car sank super low. Also big people like that will sometimes damage your interior by leaning on things. A big woman, probably at least his size broke my center console by leaning her weight onto it.
> 
> Car has max weight capacity but I have exceeded it with my jumbo passengers and car seems to work just fine still.


Usually you don't notice suspension degradation until it's really bad. Also I remember the trend when your center console was assaulted.









(Your console breaking pax reading your trend&#128518


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

just drive off cancel . Dont charge the 5 dollar fee , Yes 100 % it will damage your car


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> just drive off cancel . Dont charge the 5 dollar fee , Yes 100 % it will damage your car


If I show up and am forced to cancel, I'm charging the cancel fee. If pax wants to dispute with Uber we can do that dance. Pax disputes and gets a refund, I dispute the dispute, and I get my cancel fee back. Uber ends up eating the fee and we all go home happy.

This is one positive benefit of Uber pretending we're independent contractors. They know they need to keep both the pax and driver happy on cancellation fees - and they do it. It's probably not actually costing them anything - as the $1+ they keep from every actual cancellation fee probably adds up to cover the instances when both pax and driver dispute. So their net cancellation fee line is (roughly) neither a profit center nor an expense.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Thats when you boil the tires before the grab the handle and dont let off until they cancel hahaha


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


No. Why would you? Cancel on visual approach. Your car, your rules. Never bend over and be a slave to any company.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300; *
> 
> View attachment 418224


At this point they need a forklift to move them around.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


In your driver side doorframe.

Honestly these passengers need to order XL or WAV as they are larger vehicles designed to handle larger payloads. As other have stated the combined weight probably exceeds vehicle operating limits. This has multiple consequences:

1.) Vehicle is unsafe to operate as suspension and braking are limited resulting in reduced handling.

2.) A person of that size does have health issues and any accident will exacerbate them in addition to injuries sustained. Responsible party will be held liable for injuries and exacerbated health issues resulting from accident.

3.) Since vehicle was exceeding operational limits insurance has legal grounds to fight any claims even if driver is not at fault due to driver operating vehicle outside of established parameters.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

To be bluntly honest, I don't think he would be physically capable of getting into my car.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

this is dara - all of you are deactivated for discrimination


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> just drive off cancel . Dont charge the 5 dollar fee , Yes 100 % it will damage your car


This is exactly what I would do. Now I've taken a guy before who was probably 400 pounds. I have no problem but if they are much bigger or there are two then nope I can't do it. Not discrimination. IT's about safety.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't know why people would say "it's not discriminatory". _Discrimination on the basis of safety_ is justifiable, but we have to admit that it is still personal and class-based discrimination. This is obvious, right?

Because Uber is a bit funny about driver discretion (sometimes it's encouraged, sometimes you can get deactivated for it), don't expect the company to have your back if you engage in discrimination, even if it is ethically justifiable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't know why people would say "it's not discriminatory". _Discrimination on the basis of safety_ is justifiable, but we have to admit that it is still personal and class-based discrimination. This is obvious, right?
> 
> Because Uber is a bit funny about driver discretion (sometimes it's encouraged, sometimes you can get deactivated for it), don't expect the company to have your back if you engage in discrimination, even if it is ethically justifiable.


First, talking about the actual example. The couple in question actually caused significant damage to TWO taxis. I don't know if I agree that banning them is discriminatory, unless they have offered to pay for the damages. If a repeat taxi pax, say, sliced up leather seats in two taxis because of jewelry they chose to wear and refuse to remove - would it be ok to ban them from riding? Entrepreneurs and/or companies shouldn't need to continue to incur losses due to repeat customers.

Second, talking about the theoretical call to pick up these pax. I don't believe that safety to everyone involved, nor property damage to ones vehicle, should be compromised due to discrimination claims if they are legitimate. As I responded earlier, even though the couple would likely exceed my car's payload (I don't believe they weigh only 771lbs combined), I would take them IF they could both fit into the car and wear seat belts and get into the car without pulling on my car doors or "oh sh*t handles". However, I know that there is NO WAY they are both fitting into my compact car, even if the woman sat up front. I think they'd cancel once they got a look inside my car.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> First, talking about the actual example. The couple in question actually caused significant damage to TWO taxis. I don't know if I agree that banning them is discriminatory, unless they have offered to pay for the damages. If a repeat taxi pax, say, sliced up leather seats in two taxis because of jewelry they chose to wear and refuse to remove - would it be ok to ban them from riding? Entrepreneurs and/or companies shouldn't need to continue to incur losses due to repeat customers.
> 
> Second, talking about the theoretical call to pick up these pax. I don't believe that safety to everyone involved, nor property damage to ones vehicle, should be compromised due to discrimination claims if they are legitimate. As I responded earlier, even though the couple would likely exceed my car's payload (I don't believe they weigh only 771lbs combined), I would take them IF they could both fit into the car and wear seat belts and get into the car without pulling on my car doors or "oh sh*t handles". However, I know that there is NO WAY they are both fitting into my compact car, even if the woman sat up front. I think they'd cancel once they got a look inside my car.


Saying it is "discrimination" isn't saying it is fundamentally bad. It's like when people say art they don't like "isn't art". It is art, it's just "art you don't like". Discriminating against people based on their weight for safety reasons _is_ categorically discrimination. It may even be discrimination that breaks Uber's policy in some cases, even if it's possible to get away with.

I take issue with people saying things "aren't discrimination" because cases like this are dictionary definition discrimination even if they are not wrong. Saying "I won't drive people over 300 pounds" is discrimination, and it is justifiable in some cases, both for safety and business reasons.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Saying it is "discrimination" isn't saying it is fundamentally bad. It's like when people say art they don't like "isn't art". It is art, it's just "art you don't like". Discriminating against people based on their weight for safety reasons _is_ categorically discrimination. It may even be discrimination that breaks Uber's policy in some cases, even if it's possible to get away with.
> 
> I take issue with people saying things "aren't discrimination" because cases like this are dictionary definition discrimination even if they are not wrong. Saying "I won't drive people over 300 pounds" is discrimination, and it is justifiable in some cases, both for safety and business reasons.


I think there is a difference between the word discrimination (which is more about preference, like your art example) and discrimination in the context of law (which is what this couple is trying to claim). If someone is too big or heavy for a particular vehicle, they could say the fact that vehicle exists is discrimination. Which could then fuel the cause that all cars manufactured should be big enough (and have a high enough payload) to fit the largest human that ever existed or might exist. It's a slippery slope, really.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I think there is a difference between the word discrimination (which is more about preference, like your art example) and discrimination in the context of law (which is what this couple is trying to claim). If someone is too big or heavy for a particular vehicle, they could say the fact that vehicle exists is discrimination. Which could then fuel the cause that all cars manufactured should be big enough (and have a high enough payload) to fit the largest human that ever existed or might exist. It's a slippery slope, really.


I get where you are coming from. I just don't think the word discrimination should be taken so negatively in society, whether legalistically or colloquially. I think "the heaviest person in the world" example is an interesting test case for discrimination policies. You can tell how people really feel about the limits of accommodation and access in cases like that.

We reject some discrimination because it isn't justifiable. We rely on other discrimination because it makes society work properly.

I am not really worried about slippery slopes. Can you tell I studied philosophy a bit? &#128517;

And obviously I agree with you on the reasons for setting limits on what is considered discriminatory. The car manufacturing case isn't discrimination because no one is forced to buy or use a particular car. Cars have weight limits. Some cars can fit a 400 pound person, and some can't. Engineering and mass market specifications limit what is possible to accommodate.

A public bus that is manufactured and put into service without room for wheelchairs could be discriminatory in its design or use, though. The nature of the lack of accommodation and the fact that a service is publicly available to many or even all people is what can make a service discriminatory. A public bus can also easily accommodate large or disabled people, so it would be questionable if one were designed that couldn't accommodate all types of people. Public buses generally discriminate against my dog for example, but I understand why.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I get where you are coming from. I just don't think the word discrimination should be taken so negatively in society, whether legalistically or colloquially. I think "the heaviest person in the world" example is an interesting test case for discrimination policies. You can tell how people really feel about the limits of accommodation and access in cases like that.
> 
> We reject some discrimination because it isn't justifiable. We rely on other discrimination because it makes society work properly.
> 
> ...


We could have these theoretical discussions all day... I didn't study philosophy, aside from a few classes in college, but I really enjoy having these types of exchanges. &#128513;

One of my Philosophy professors in college was a member of the local hospital's ethics committee - that is one job that I don't think I could do. Some of the cases he had to be involved with were just...well...there was literally no good outcome no matter what the committee decided. &#128563;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> An overloaded vehicle or improperly balanced weight in the car is going to make the vehicle handle differently and interfere with proper braking and steering. If people are of the body type that puts them into a category that requires special accommodations, then they need to seek out the proper vehicle and assistance and/or trained caretakers to supply that for them.


I had an obese woman in my car last week. She was very polite and cheerful and well dressed. She said she had to take uber because her regular ride was a call off at work. It was the middle of the night, a scheduled ride so I knew it wasn't a drunk, in a really industrial downtown area. Got off work, said she just punched out. Was a block away from the GPS because of the company name. It was not her company so I told her how to get an accurate pickup. It was not a long ride but I monitored the movement of the car, stayed off the freeway, drove slower, took turns wider, and followed further behind. Still, I worried about the condition of the car. That is a very hard call to make but it was harder to leave her there. She complied with the seat belt. It may hurt someone's feelings to say the car is too light for them but they know their size. They did not wake up suddenly that way. It has not been only a week or a month. They should know.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LADryver said:


> I had an obese woman in my car last week. She was very polite and cheerful and well dressed. She said she had to take uber because her regular ride was a call off at work. It was the middle of the night, a scheduled ride so I knew it wasn't a drunk, in a really industrial downtown area. Got off work, said she just punched out. Was a block away from the GPS because of the company name. It was not her company so I told her how to get an accurate pickup. It was not a long ride but I monitored the movement of the car, stayed off the freeway, drove slower, took turns wider, and followed further behind. Still, I worried about the condition of the car. That is a very hard call to make but it was harder to leave her there. She complied with the seat belt. It may hurt someone's feelings to say the car is too light for them but they know their size. They did not wake up suddenly that way. It has not been only a week or a month. They should know.


I agree that not everyone is obese due to poor diet and bad exercise habits. Some people really do have medical conditions that put them in that predicament. However, I understand you felt bad about not helping this lady, and yes they can be the nicest people, but how does that benefit the driver in the way of car damage and repairs.

Especially for those drivers who rely on rideshare as a main source of income. I think it's a bit selfish and unfair that an obese person would put another person's livelihood at stake in this way just because they were too cheap to order a proper vehicle to accommodate their weight.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I had almost the same size couple in my Honda Accord.
I took them so no discrimination issues.
They were nice people and tipped me $5, but that is not worth the unseen damage done to my backseat.
I ONE stared them , so I don't get them again.
After one month I got them again, because now ONE star on Uber is not enough for not matching again, you have to report it through my passengers were rude and ask for not matching again.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

"Uber Flatbed" would be in order here. 

They have no business riding in a passenger car. A Suburban would do I suppose.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> After one month I got them again, because now ONE star on Uber is not enough for not matching again, you have to report it through my passengers were rude and ask for not matching again.


I hope you cancelled the second time around.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They would not fit in my car. Not joking, just a fact.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

LADryver said:


> They did not wake up suddenly that way. It has not been only a week or a month. They should know.


*Transformations can be done, look at Mama June....From NOT to HOTTTTTTTTT!







*


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> I hope you cancelled the second time around.


How can I cancell after they saw me when I arrived, they were outside.
If I cancel they will report me for discrimination. And I got another $5 tip.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> How can I cancell after they saw me when I arrived, they were outside.
> If I cancel they will report me for discrimination. And I got another $5 tip.


Cancel as unsafe. Doesn't matter that they saw you. Cancelling on fat people isn't illegal discrimination - fat isn't a protected class. If they complain (doubtful) tell Uber you rated the 1 star last time and expected to never be matched again. They'll be able to verify that in their records. I don't see Uber taking a negative action against you in that circumstance. I'd they do you had a good media story that Uber expected you to transport a pax you already reported as unsafe.

You said the tip wasn't worth it the first time.Did it suddenly become worth it the second time?


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Zoom in on the Hot pic. She's not there just yet.

BTW Uber has never done the 1 star never paired again deal. That's a Lyft thing.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

that's his emotional support belly, cancel at your own risk.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> that's his emotional support belly, cancel at your own risk.


Emotional support doesn't count. It's a Service Belly. It tells him when he's hungry.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ME: Hello big guy. Do you have AAA road service?
PAX: Well I, um, why do I need that?
ME: Because IF you can get in here, you're going to need _somebody_ to throw a hook in your fat ass and haul you out.

RESOLVED


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this, but if you're picking them up in the summer, they're going to stink like "Fromundah" cheese. I picked up a couple that were almost that large from Utah in the summer, and ugh, hearing the seams of the interior of my car sound like they wanted to pop as they entered and exited my vehicle was too much. I won't pick up someone of that size again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’d ban him as well, the funny thing is it took not one but TWO suspensions to get him banned.

One of the only fares I ever declined (where I thought I would get paid on taxi)

was a party or 3 heifers.

The tires started grinding on the wheel wells and I was like “nope sorry folks you guys have too much luggage”

“we don’t have any luggage”

*make air quotes with my hands*

“The combined weight of you and all your luggage exceeds this vehicles safe capacity”

And that’s what I told the cab company. Seemed less humiliating than telling dispatch they were so fat the party of 3 needed a mini bus.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Cancel as unsafe. Doesn't matter that they saw you. Cancelling on fat people isn't illegal discrimination - fat isn't a protected class. If they complain (doubtful) tell Uber you rated the 1 star last time and expected to never be matched again. They'll be able to verify that in their records. I don't see Uber taking a negative action against you in that circumstance. I'd they do you had a good media story that Uber expected you to transport a pax you already reported as unsafe.
> 
> You said the tip wasn't worth it the first time.Did it suddenly become worth it the second time?


They can also say discrimination for race and color, this was the case.
The tip is not worth it, just telling they are nice people for tipping.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

How is he even alive.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this, but if you're picking them up in the summer, they're going to stink like "Fromundah" cheese.


Doubt it's a seasonal thing. No way this guy can wipe his ass.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Doubt it's a seasonal thing. No way this guy can wipe his ass.


https://hosiped.com/how-do-fat-people-wipe/?cn-reloaded=1
The sweat will activate the funk, and there's more sweat in the summer.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I only read two pages of this but I can't believe you guys~ if they're combined at 771lbs that's not even unreasonable. Back when I was driving Elantra/sonic I took groups of four that were definitely over this weight. Might even be what the average two couples might weigh


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Nope not gonna do it, not today.
> And tomorrow is not looking so good either.
> Being that big is not an accident, that is a choice, and choices have repercussions, health and otherwise.


Disagree. Yes: most of fat people are fat because they eat.
But there are diseases that make you fat.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> I only read two pages of this but I can't believe you guys~ if they're combined at 771lbs that's not even unreasonable. Back when I was driving Elantra/sonic I took groups of four that were definitely over this weight. Might even be what the average two couples might weigh


It's unreasonable for two people to weigh that much. Though I don't believe that's all they weigh together. However, let's just say they do weigh 771lbs - combined with my weight, we'd be pushing my car's max payload. My vehicle also rides very close to the ground as it is and this amount of weight on ONE axel would likely result in my bumper being taken off going over any bump, if it wasn't already sitting on the ground when they got in. To add to that, I don't think they'd actually fit into my car in the first place. Plus, seat belts. &#128563;

That said, if I had a vehicle that could accommodate them, I would actually take them. However, if they damaged my suspension the first time, they aren't getting a second ride. The taxi company let them damage two vehicles before banning them - they are trying to protect their assets.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The lady is fine, her companion is the problem. It's not discriminatory to not want to damage your car he is well outside of all norms.


the lady don't look fine to me


----------



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2020)

I feel like lifting one of his folds and tickling him. I bet the floor rumbles when he laughs.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Sure, if they replace my suspension.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Hell No !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bee4evaUrs (Feb 22, 2020)

Of course HE is outraged by the whole ordeal, lookin like a humpback whale 🐳


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Honestly, for the more typical 400-500 lb passenger, I’m more concerned about my seats than the suspension. I had a coworker in that range and if we’d go to lunch, I’d look to him to drive. His driver seat creaked badly. He would claim it was a manufacturing defect that the dealer was aware of.

Anywhere over approx 400 is an immediate pass.


----------



## miranchauhan (Dec 31, 2019)

my car aint fittng that


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

I had that kind of thread two years ago about this actually. 

A dude sit in my back seat I felt my suspension was crying and yelling HELP ME BROOO! Seriously I felt my back suspension going down really badly from there I was wondering if I was obligated to still accept that person. It’s tricky ‘cause it can be a type of discrimination and go proof that it is about a safety issue.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

dudes got enough money for food, just not a car i guess.


----------



## roadroller4k (Jan 29, 2020)

It's not just the weight, distribution of it is equally an important consideration before you decide to accept. All weight only at one point is detrimental to cars suspensions. Sadly cars are not trucks and won't suit king obese ppl.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't know why people would say "it's not discriminatory". _Discrimination on the basis of safety_ is justifiable, but we have to admit that it is still personal and class-based discrimination. This is obvious, right?
> 
> Because Uber is a bit funny about driver discretion (sometimes it's encouraged, sometimes you can get deactivated for it), don't expect the company to have your back if you engage in discrimination, even if it is ethically justifiable.


1000 pound fat isn't a class.



Azpilot2211 said:


> dudes got enough money for food, just not a car i guess.


Maybe he ate the car.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Do you guys think if this human Michelin man were a tire he would be a run flat?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


usually on the door with the tire information.

I had one ride with three passengers weighing at least 400lbs each. I could feel the car lag on take off because they were so heavy. I am surprised they fit comfortably and were able to get in and out since my car is super low. (scrapes on bigger speed bumps lol)
It is funny watching them struggle to get out though


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Where can I find my cars "max weight capacity", I should probably know this if I'm gonna continue Ubering :thumbup:


Look it up online.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> Look it up online.


*I looked up my load capacity, it said 3 baby whales or 1,100 pounds *


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Physics doesn't discriminate


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Shynrix said:


> I only read two pages of this but I can't believe you guys~ if they're combined at 771lbs that's not even unreasonable. Back when I was driving Elantra/sonic I took groups of four that were definitely over this weight. Might even be what the average two couples might weigh


 I've been driving for two years and I've never seen weight like that.
That would kill my poor Accord.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't know why people would say "it's not discriminatory". _Discrimination on the basis of safety_ is justifiable, but we have to admit that it is still personal and class-based discrimination. This is obvious, right?
> 
> Because Uber is a bit funny about driver discretion (sometimes it's encouraged, sometimes you can get deactivated for it), don't expect the company to have your back if you engage in discrimination, even if it is ethically justifiable.


We'd think If one get deactivated, it's not for discrimination. it's deactivation at will by the riders' complaints and/or the big butt.-the algorithm. Actually, it's Uber's responsibility to decide to take the ride request or not, it's not the poor driver's decision or discretion.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> I've been driving for two years and I've never seen weight like that.
> That would kill my poor Accord.


Oh snap , I just reread this I didn't catch the part that you think 771 pounds is average and reasonable for two people combined.
385 pounds per person?
No no no that is not reasonable.
Sweet Jesus, what part of the country are you driving in?
El Paso Texas?
They achieved the dubious award of fattest city in the United States, but still I think those residents still would say daaayyaamm !!

The human body has evolved over the eons to be a lean, mean, efficient machine.

Look at hunter gatherer tribes, there is nobody weighing 400 pounds.
This overweight epidemic is very recent on our evolutionary timeline, a totally modern illness.
We would have gone completely extinct millions of years ago if **** Sapiens were that morbidly obese.
Our bodies have been designed to run for days after wild animals during a hunt, designed to go long times between meals, designed to walk long distances through deserts, through forests, through mountains in search of food and water.

These humans took what is a perfect, purposely built and beautifully engineered design and turned it into something ridiculous.

When you can not get in and out of average sized cars without having to use a motorized winch that indicates a whole series of serious failures.

This is not natural, nature does not make mistakes, mistakes and poor designs got weeded out by the ruthless but necessary natural selection process millions of years ago.

I'm not sure where you're at but here in California a couple that weighs over a third of a ton is not average.

The world is laughing us, they are freaking laughing at us.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure if they would fit into my car as it appears they barley fit into that bus


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I hate to say it but, no I would not. I wouldn't be mean about it but I would not let them in my vehicle.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> We'd think If one get deactivated, it's not for discrimination. it's deactivation at will by the riders' complaints and/or the big butt.-the algorithm. Actually, it's Uber's responsibility to decide to take the ride request or not, it's not the poor driver's decision or discretion.


Yep, this was my point. Driver's discretion is encouraged by Uber but also can lead to deactivation. The driver's purported discretion is a false choice since it has unstated but obvious consequences.

The complaint could take the form of "driver insulted my weight." Deactivated.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


What about the person who performed the tattoo artistry on those 2 bodies &#129300;


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


If this is not a reason to NOT drive for these companies, how about the latest news that says "Bedbugs" 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/a1jbhu


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Sure they are people too but. They are lots more than 2 people. I think this breaks the 4 seat belt rule.

If the seat belt don't fit, you must quit.

No fit, no sit.



Trafficat said:


> I have transported people his size. My car sank super low. Also big people like that will sometimes damage your interior by leaning on things. A big woman, probably at least his size broke my center console by leaning her weight onto it.
> 
> Car has max weight capacity but I have exceeded it with my jumbo passengers and car seems to work just fine still.


A big lady broke the door handle pulling on it with her weight and dislodged the trim around the passenger seat. Never again.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


There is medical transport that can accommodate people like him. He's looking to sue.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> What about the person who performed the tattoo artistry on those 2 bodies &#129300;


The tat artist prolly thought "Dayam, look at all that blank canvas .... and it's _growing _every day!"


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Morbidly Obese dude needs to go on Keto and do Intermittent Fasting, usually people his size die fast and don't even live to 50.



melusine3 said:


> There is medical transport that can accommodate people like him. He's looking to sue.


it is why they have local medical transport shuttles from city or county or state health services.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I think I might decline. Prius car maximum load is 850lbs. We would be over 1140 lbs. With luggage would be more. I made the mistake of overloading once. The car groaned on a 50 minute trip. It really took a toll on the car. I guess it just depends. One of my friends was that big and I gave him a ride in my Lincoln continental. I thought the car was going to bottom out and never gave him a ride again. Sad, but it is your car and you do not want to put anyone in harms way or damage your money maker. Ultimately it is a safety issue. If someone that size accepts a prius... that would show how little they care about you or your car... So do not feel too guilty.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


I would have, but now that I know they can break cars suspension, no I would not. So many reasons, sure you all don't want me to start ahahahahaha


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Kind of off topic here but weight limits are one more reason to refuse taking extra passengers (besides the obvious being that it is illegal and could cost you a ticket, lack of insurance coverage, or a lawsuit but drivers still do it anyway.) 6 people in a small car is probably pushing the weight limit.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

I had that happen to me once in my Camry picking up a large lady from work. I thought as she walked up, "Oh Lord!", and she insisted on getting in the front seat. Felt like the driver's side tires were barely hitting the ground and I had to go very slow as not to scrape the bottom of the car. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Nope not gonna do it, not today.
> And tomorrow is not looking so good either.
> Being that big is not an accident, that is a choice, and choices have repercussions, health and otherwise.


Or: Next week, month or year.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I had a big guy like this last year. Picked him up at a bar. He had to squeeze himself into my car. He was polite and friendly. However, after I dropped him off, I noticed a terrible smell in my backseat- he PEED on the floor! I could not believe what he did. I only took him about 10 blocks.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

I don’t discriminate against anybody, even people that are overweight. I’ve had very big people came into my minivan, they go in the backseat. Plenty of room! I asked them if they need more legroom. to me, it’s all about comfort.


----------



## Ritainky (Feb 27, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> Buy a damn one ton, you hippo! Or a flat bed.


Quite cruel Zebon


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Nope. I have declined two fat [email protected] before and they got upset. [email protected] you know you should've called a tow truck! It's annoying that they believe it's acceptable to call an uber knowing they couldn't fit!



TimmyWeekend said:


> I don't discriminate against anybody, even people that are overweight. I've had very big people came into my minivan, they go in the backseat. Plenty of room! I asked them if they need more legroom. to me, it's all about comfort.


More power to you. Their big [email protected]@ won't mess up my suspension


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

hahahahahahaahahaha that is another ride that I did not see when I drove up


----------



## lakersfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Buy a damn one ton, you hippo! Or a flat bed.


they need to call aaa


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

I don’t discriminate against anybody. I have a Chrysler Pacifica touring minivan. no issues whatsoever! Want more room? No problem!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> I don't discriminate against anybody. I have a Chrysler Pacifica touring minivan. no issues whatsoever! Want more room? No problem!


Aren't you afraid of damaging your vehicle &#129300;


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Aren't you afraid of damaging your vehicle &#129300;


damaging my vehicle? No. That's why I have a thing called insurance.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> damaging my vehicle? No. That's why I have a thing called insurance.


Got it. Learned a new word: Insurance.

Thanks. Must be such a easy way to get reimbursed. Will make a note :thumbup:


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Got it. Learned a new word: Insurance.
> 
> Thanks. Must be such a easy way to get reimbursed. Will make a note :thumbup:


I assume that you would discriminate because of big people? Well that was kind a stupid question your part.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> I assume that you would discriminate because of big people? Well that was kind a stupid question your part.


Dear Timmy,

You're going to have to take it down a notch.

Sincerely,
The polite onlookers at UberPeople.net

&#129325;


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Dear Timmy,
> 
> You're going to have to take it down a notch.
> 
> ...


no problem here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> I assume that you would discriminate because of big people? Well that was kind a stupid question your part.


You're right I would discriminate. If a 500 lb person tried to squeeze into the same space I usually have both child seats, breaks something and makes it impossible for me to drive my kids around for some time, not a happy mommy.

Also last I heard it's illegal to drive someone without a seat belt on. Are you asking me to break the law sir &#129488;?


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> You're right I would discriminate. If a 500 lb person tried to squeeze into the same space I usually have both child seats, breaks something and makes it impossible for me to drive my kids around for some time, not a happy mommy.
> 
> Also last I heard it's illegal to drive someone without a seat belt on. Are you asking me to break the law sir &#129488;?


I was asked to tone it down. So I will no longer comment on this. You do you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> no problem here.


&#128660;

&#128110;&#127996;‍♂&#128221;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> I was asked to tone it down. So I will no longer comment on this. You do you.


Don't be like that Timmy.

What you're saying about not discriminating is pretty great. You are better then most. My first question to you wasn't to poke fun but asking legitimately.

Im kind of a push over when it comes to UBER. But there's certain things that are not cool with me. Especially anyone damaging my family vehicle. Not talking about scratches.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You're right I would discriminate. If a 500 lb person tried to squeeze into the same space I usually have both child seats, breaks something and makes it impossible for me to drive my kids around for some time, not a happy mommy.
> 
> Also last I heard it's illegal to drive someone without a seat belt on. Are you asking me to break the law sir &#129488;?


I agree with you. I would discriminate quick


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Ban the fatties &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Not getting in my car either. I pick up pretty much everybody but I draw the line at people approaching the weight of oxen. Only in America.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

TimmyWeekend said:


> damaging my vehicle? No. That's why I have a thing called insurance.


I mean hey, why not, I'm sure people file claims with insurance companies for suspension damage caused by fat passengers every day, and your rates will never go up for a claim of any kind, it's basically just free money to help out those fat people.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> *Combined 771 lbs., but they are people too. Is it discriminatory? What would u do??? &#129300;*
> 
> View attachment 418224


Just like not all people fit in regular ambulances, they don't fit in regular cars. I'd apologize and tell them I simply don't have enough room for them and, I'd have to also say the weight is too much for my vehicle. And, that is the truth.



Steven Ambrose said:


> They paid for the trip, they ride. However I can not help them get in or out of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> Maybe they should have ordered an XL. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


They haven't paid for the trip until you let them in the car and take off. This is another reason I always kept my doors looked and just crack a window to chat until I decide whether or not I will take them. Any sign of fever and/or coughing and I cancel for safety reasons. My health.

And, if I really feel bad about it I just say I need to go home due to not feeling well... and, that is exactly where I go.



KK2929 said:


> Sad part is, a refusal to take them would probably lead to deactivation.


I don't believe my seatbelts would work and that becomes another safety issue.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

TimmyWeekend said:


> I don't discriminate against anybody, even people that are overweight. I've had very big people came into my minivan, they go in the backseat. Plenty of room! I asked them if they need more legroom. to me, it's all about comfort.


If they can't fit in a seatbelt it becomes a safety issue.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

NoPool4Me said:


> If they can't fit in a seatbelt it becomes a safety issue.


If they can't fit in a seat belt it's a potential ticket, huge accident liability and lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## ddnz (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

I don't know. but next to him, she's kinda hot. but take him out of the picture, now she's the 700 pounder.

but if you're asking me for real, then NO.
I would not let them ride.
F...K no.


----------

